
Show HN: Pendng, a new way to manage all the 'things' in your life - pendng
http://www.pendng.com
======
pendng
Pendng is a new system for managing all the activities that need your
attention. Built loosely on the GTD principals, it provides a simple and
lightweight system for keeping track of everything you must not forget, and
then helps you to be effective in acting on those things at the right time and
place.

